# Sandwiches from Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## ndynt (Aug 1, 2015)

One of each, please.....  All look delicious.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 1, 2015)

I actually eat the Australian and Turkish ones. Great nosh.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2015)

I like sandwiches but all of those look revolting...:disgust::disgust: layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 2, 2015)

Some look good, some gross. I eat pbj but never white bread.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 2, 2015)

Sloppy Joe, PB&J and the panini look good - the rest I'm not so sure.

Love the soundtrack!


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 2, 2015)

nice....you just can't beat PB&J.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2015)

This was a lot of fun! I would like any of them, but PB & J is just okay with me. 

When I was pregnant though, I started eating peanut butter on rye bread with lettuce and a little mayo. I never stopped enjoying peanut butter that way.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 2, 2015)

My Grandma was born in Germany.  Sometimes she would buy a good cut of beef, and grind it and season it.. and we would spread it on pumpernickel bread topped with a thinly sliced red onion.   I loved it..  and called it a cannibal sandwich... AND despite what you hear.. is safe if prepared from a whole piece of meat that has been washed on the outside to remove bacteria from the slaughter of the animal..  It's when you eat raw ground or minced beef that the bacteria has been mixed through it and not safe to eat.   IOW... rare steak.... safe... bacteria on surface killed.  Rare hamburger.. not safe.. bacteria mixed in.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll have a North Carolina style BBQ pulled pork with coleslaw on top. Mmm Mmm. It must be on a *soft* Kaiser roll and it must be served piping hot.


----------



## Lara (Aug 3, 2015)

America: Don't forget BLT, Club Sandwich, Grilled Cheese, and California 

*BLT*….toasted bread with Bacon Lettuce Tomato(heirloom or vine ripe)…some add avocado instead of mayo

*Club*…ham, turkey, cheddar, bacon, lettuce, tomato, 3 slices of bread...stacked in triangles topped with frilly toothpick

*Grilled Cheese*…cheddar, mayo inside buttered and grilled bread…some add tomato or bacon

*California*…avocado, alphalfa sprouts, tomato, jack cheese, ranch dressing on wholegrain bread

Here's a MAN'S grilled cheese lol…I like the cheese mixture he does but he lost me with the "spatula trays" too much trouble?


----------



## ndynt (Aug 3, 2015)

oldman said:


> I'll have a North Carolina style BBQ pulled pork with coleslaw on top. Mmm Mmm. It must be on a *soft* Kaiser roll and it must be served piping hot.


Nothing like good BBQ from the Carolina's.  Best onion rings in the world, too.  Runs a competition with a New Orleans Mufulatto...but, then a good Cuban sandwich.   Oh well, I just love a good "sang-wich".....(Italian slang for sandwich)


----------

